# Laser Ammo Technologies Laser-P.E.T. target, and SureStrike .380 ACP Laser Cartridge



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Dry-Fire Practice Equipment Review:*
_Laser Ammo Technologies, their Laser-P.E.T. target, and their SureStrike .380 ACP laser cartridge._

Our normal dry-fire-practice technique extends only to making smooth presentations with a proven-empty pistol against nothing more threatening than a segment of blank wall.
This is indeed excellent practice in developing smoothness, and, through smoothness, sure quickness. But it offers only marginal trigger-control benefits, since there are no hits to evaluate.

Then we saw an editorial mention of Laser Ammo Technologies and their products. I believe it was in _American Handgunner_ Magazine. The equipment seemed as if it might suit our purposes, so we ordered a basic outfit, and had at it.

The laser pistol cartridge is straightforward and uncomplicated, although proper installation of its accompanying battery is poorly described in the accompanying instructions. The saving grace is that the laser will not operate when the battery is oriented incorrectly, and reversing it takes only seconds.
The first real difficulty we encountered was that the laser cartridge is too long to be just dropped into the barrels of our pistols, or even fed in from their magazines. The cartridge could be wiggled into place in Jean's Kel-Tec P-3AT, but my Colt's Pocket Hammerless had to be partly disassembled to get the thing into its barrel. The same was true of the removal operation from each gun.
The second difficulty was that the cartridge we were sent was defective. The laser was loose within it, and out of focus. The cartridge was unusable.
A quick phone conversation with Laser Ammo Technologies resulted in the rapid arrival of a new, properly assembled laser cartridge, and all was well.

The target, called "Laser-P.E.T." (Laser Personal Electronic Target), seemed useful to us because it is small. Your laser "shot" must hit within a square that is a little less than two inches on a side. Thus, you must pay close attention to both sight picture and trigger control.
We have been using the Laser-P.E.T. target at a real distance of about nine feet. Extrapolating that out to seven yards, it becomes the equivalent of a target area about two-and-a-half inches square; for 10 yards, it would represent six-and-two-thirds inches square; and for 15 yards, it would represent a 10-inches-square target. Thus, it is a realistic practice target, in terms of self-defense shooting.
Each laser "shot" merely registers either a hit, or, by not reacting to the "shot," a miss. There is no indication to the shooter of where one's hit landed on that small square surface. (However, an observer can briefly see the location of each hit.)

The Laser-P.E.T. target comes with a few target-area masks, all of which decrease the available hit area by various amounts. One mask resembles the old "coke bottle" police target, One is a smaller square, and two of them resemble round bulls-eyes. The smaller "bulls-eye" mask so reduces the target's area that you had better exhibit exemplary trigger control when you use it.
The target also comes with its necessary batteries, and with a very nice little, fully adjustable, shelf-top tripod with non-marring rubber feet. The target is also equipped with a provision for hanging it from a nail in a wall.

Below the Laser-P.E.T. target's square, hit-registering area is a digital counter, and, below that, an on/off switch, a reset switch, and a switch which cycles the target through four different programs.
The first of these programs is a straightforward hit counter. The second is a shot timing hit counter which randomly signals you to draw and fire, and which then records the time you needed to make the hit. The third also signals your start, and then counts how many hits you can make in the next five seconds. The fourth program signals you to draw, registers your first hit, and then times how long it takes you to make the next hit.
Jean and I can use only the first two programs, because both of our pistols need to be slide-racked before every "shot." Someone whose pistol has "second strike" capability will be able to use all four programs.

For pistol use, Laser Ammo Technologies sells three different sizes of SureStrike laser cartridges: One for the .380 ACP, one for .38 Special, and one for 9mm Parabellum chambers. Accessory adapters convert the 9mm cartridge (but not the .380 or .38 Special) to fit .40 and .45 ACP chambers.
One SureStrike .380 ACP cartridge, with battery and a few small reflective targets, costs $114.95; the Laser-P.E.T. target, with batteries, tripod, and area-reducing masks, costs $119.95; buy both together, and the shipping is free. Although this seems expensive, it is competitive with the one other, similar outfit by another maker that we found for sale.

If you want more information, you can 'phone 516-858-1262, or e-mail [email protected]. The Laser Ammo Technologies complete-catalog website is at http://www.laser-ammo.com.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Laserlyte has a similar system
LaserLyte ? Trainer

Note: Many of the Laserlyte training items can be had less expensive on Amazon.....
Amazon.com: laserlyte training system

I bought the Laserlyte Laser Trainer 9-mm Cartridge it is a very useful item although over-priced....... They also come in .380, .38 and .45..........


----------

